# Car Insurance Cover- Endorsement on Licence



## Annunciata (11 Nov 2008)

Required information on insuring a fully licenced Irish driver who permanently lives outside the state, however, he has a recent conviction for drink driving.  His conviction was while driving a hired car and at the present he has no car insurance cover in this country.  Is there an Insurance Company that will cover him?


----------



## jhegarty (11 Nov 2008)

I assume he doesn't have a license , so no ......


----------



## DavyJones (11 Nov 2008)

jhegarty said:


> I assume he doesn't have a license , so no ......




I heard if your done for DD in one country, it only applies to that country. Any truth in that?


----------



## GA001 (11 Nov 2008)

Annunciata said:


> Required information on insuring a fully licenced Irish driver who permanently lives outside the state, however, he has a recent conviction for drink driving. His conviction was while driving a hired car and at the present he has no car insurance cover in this country. Is there an Insurance Company that will cover him?


 
The second poster questioned whether the individual is currently banned / has an active endorsement ? If he has been banned and is currently back on the road then an insurance company may cover him.

What is wrong with his current cover outside of the ROI ?



DavyJones said:


> I heard if your done for DD in one country, it only applies to that country. Any truth in that?


 
What are you reffering to ? in terms of insurance, if you have an endorsement on your licence outside of the ROI - then an insurance will apply terms / decline cover


----------



## Annunciata (12 Nov 2008)

Annunciata said:


> Required information on insuring a fully licenced Irish driver who permanently lives outside the state, however, he has a recent conviction for drink driving.  His conviction was while driving a hired car and at the present he has no car insurance cover in this country.  Is there an Insurance Company that will cover him?


To explain he does have an Irish Licence, he was caught drink driving in Ireland and his Irish Licence has been endorsed.  He has purchased a car for his use in Ireland when on holiday and so far has been unable to obtain insurance cover for the vehicle.  It appears that Insurance Companies are only obliged to cover a person who has previously has insurance cover with them.


----------



## briancbyrne (12 Nov 2008)

go to a broker and ask them to try St. Pauls


----------



## Jimbobp (12 Nov 2008)

ARB insurance, XS direct, St. Paul & possibly setanta insurance should quote for this risk. Most reputable brokers will have access to these companies.


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## GA001 (13 Nov 2008)

Annunciata said:


> To explain he does have an Irish Licence, he was caught drink driving in Ireland and his Irish Licence has been endorsed. He has purchased a car for his use in Ireland when on holiday and so far has been unable to obtain insurance cover for the vehicle. It appears that Insurance Companies are only obliged to cover a person who has previously has insurance cover with them.


 
Any company will insure him (under the DCA 2004)

Contact the IIF website will tell you everything.

Obtain letter from first company you approach, need 3 letters from 3 different insurers, approach first company with 3 letters - they are legally obliged to insure you (regardless whether they do motor insurance)


----------



## ailbhe (13 Nov 2008)

GA001 said:


> Any company will insure him (under the DCA 2004)
> 
> Contact the IIF website will tell you everything.
> 
> Obtain letter from first company you approach, need 3 letters from 3 different insurers, approach first company with 3 letters - they are legally obliged to insure you (regardless whether they do motor insurance)


 

this is true but the qotes might be ridiculous as they can pretty much load the policy by however much they want.

As statedabove, go to a broker. There are a few companies who will quote with a conviction and are usually competitive enough.


----------

